# Giant OCR C3 questions



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Greetings, 

I am looking at this frame on ebay and had some questions/wanted some opinions on it. Has anyone ridden one of these bikes? Are they comfortable? Any positives and negatives about the frame? 
I am getting a little long in the tooth for my Colnago that I bought 20 years ago, both the bike and myself are exiting middle age. I would like something more comfortable and maybe a bit smoother and my friend recommended this bike or a Specialized Roubaix. I road the roubaix and really enjoyed the ride, but this frame on ebay seems like a great deal. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290144449606&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=019

Thanks for your help and feedback


----------



## Tangelo (Feb 17, 2007)

*Well*

I have a 2005 TCR C2, so similar yet different frame, and I'm very happy with it. I find it responsive and comfortable. I've got ~1000 miles on mine with no complaints. 

Looks like several people are interested in that frame. Good luck!


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

I have an 06 C2. It is very comfortable at least to me. This is no racer boy bike but you can ride the thing all day. Anyway I'm very pleased with the bike.


----------



## Fastone091 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi, I have got a 2007 OCR C1 - Great bike, comfortable for an old fellow (60), I am riding 60km per ride - it is nowhere as stiff as a TCR - has curved front forks and rear stays which absorb some of the shock. Ebay has possibly finished but I recommend the model.
Bob.


----------

